# evolution of pens and coops



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

are we ever really done with our coops? If you are like me the answer is a simple and resounding NO. There is always room for improvement. This goes for most things does it not? 
I sit here on the deck, sun shining in my face at 9200 feet above sea level. The air is clean and crisp, the smell of spring clinging to the last wisps of snow drifting off the peaks. While enjoying the view I contemplate the future. My inevitable move, the exodus from these stormy peaks, from the turbulent sea into the safe harbor.
I glance at my coops, one for the small birds and one for the adults. I have yet to side either, but why? Is it because my life is in constant flux and to put the siding up will mean the end of change for the coops? Is it because I simply do not know what I want them to look like finished? Perhaps subconsciously I know that I do not ever want to finish my coops, for that is the best excuse to be down with the birds, making their lives more enjoyable. 
Today I will move my small coop next to the large coop, part of my "final" plan for the location I am in. This location suits my needs and the needs of the birds much better, allows for the coops to be out of the way yet still visible to the house. 
No I am not just rambling my doing here, I am thinking of ho far my chicken keeping has come since I got my first flock. I am curious to see the evolution of others chicken keeping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like someone to explore why that is. Even though I'm no longer actively raising birds, I still have my oldies that still "need" me to tweak their digs. 

In fact, I just came in from being out there installing some stand off brackets for their hot wire. Did they need it? No, not really. But the urge is there to do that little bit extra. 

I've come to the conclusion that is and excuse to spend time out there with them. Not really accomplishing anything of substance but still . . .


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Put the latest pullets in to the run next to the coop. Was sick last week.. Bronchitis combined with my asthma.. Almost landed me in the hospital.. So I am 
using an old dog crate wrapped with Hardware cloth. With a large piece of plastic to keep the rain off them.. I still am not up to building the hutches. It really tore me up hard. So maybe this weekend I will get some of it done..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just don't push it too hard Jabber and end up right back where you were. I know how that feels, the urge to get out there and get started yet not physically being up for it. Add in Spring fever and it gets even harder not being able to be out there to do it right flippin' now. And its not the same if someone goes out there and does it for you.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

No worries there Robin. The dog crate was my concession. To not being able to push the project of building the hutch as quickly as I had intended to last week. The pullets will stay in the dog crate and run for now. The hutches will be a later project.. **sigh**


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting thread.


----------

